# Just after splashing her



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

Just got her in the water last week, and brought her home last weekend. A great trip, even if we did fight the current most of the way.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks lovely. Is this a new boat for you?

Mark


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

Thanks, and yes, wife and I just bought her. She was on the hard for year, so there were questions that weren't answered until she went in the water.

Fortunately, all the important answers were yes !


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

The important answer was not Glug Glug Glug...

Congrats on the new boat


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

oldmanmirage said:


> Just got her in the water last week, and brought her home last weekend. A great trip, even if we did fight the current most of the way.
> View attachment 141929


She looks great! Any more pics and details?

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

SchockT said:


> She looks great! Any more pics and details?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


Not sure exactly what details you like but our YouTube channel is mostly about the boat. We talk real numbers of what we paid for all that we do.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

oldmanmirage said:


> Not sure exactly what details you like but our YouTube channel is mostly about the boat. We talk real numbers of what we paid for all that we do.


I just thought you might want to tell us more about your new boat that's all.

I'm not sure why you assume we all follow your YouTube channel.


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

SchockT said:


> I just thought you might want to tell us more about your new boat that's all.
> 
> I'm not sure why you assume we all follow your YouTube channel.


Hey, no sweat, no assumption. I'm a "picture paints a thousand words" kind of guy, visuals work well for me. I didn't know what kind of details you want, I pointed you to something that covers most of the bases.

The boat cost $14,162 with tax. Here is a link to the specs SailboatData.com - ENDEAVOUR 32 Sailboat She's a 1980 vintage.

Let me know if there's something specific your interested in. I'm not the world's fastest typist, maybe that's why visuals work well for me.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey OldMan - love the boat and enjoyed watching your vids. She’s lovely!

Welcome to Sailnet - great to see another Endeavour 32 sailor on the site  Look forward to hearing about your projects and adventures.


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

Thanks ! Lately it seems we have fallen into a "Friday Afternoon Sail" kinda routine. One thing that amazes me about this boat is her speed. We consistently hit mid 6's, and the last time we were out with wind speeds in upper teens I swear I saw 7.4 knots. I wouldn't think it was possible, but as I was doing some filming I was trying to get a shot of the wake and I realized - just like people have said before - that when she heels over the waterline really stretches out with this type of hull shape.

I have several projects going and I'm working on the next video. I'm trying to make sure I keep up with what we're spending so I can include all that. It's easy for "small stuff" to get missed. You think you spent $200 on a job, only to forget to include the extra screws and hose clamps - and oh yeah that piece of hose - and suddenly it's a $250 job !

I started an InstaGram account too under our name - OldMan and Miss Mirage - just to make small posts about projects and progress. It's also another way of helping me keep track of what I'm doing.


----------

